# Shaeffer Snorkel



## juteck (Jun 20, 2010)

My father just gave me a Sheaffer snorkel, and I need to either learn how to repair it myself, or send it out for repair. I don't know the age or how to figure it out, but it looks like one of the models dated during the 1950s... maybe an Admiral ?? The rear cap threads fine, and the plunger and spring seem to operate ok. The snorkel assembly doesn't seem to twist out though. The front section does screw off, and the snorkel assembly is removable. I can't tell the condition of the sac, but I assume it is likely an original and will likely need to be replaced. The nib is an open single tone 14K gold nib, and appears to be in good condition. The feed has some ink staining on it, but it does not appear to be clogged from the fins that I can see. 

I have not tackled dis-assembly of any fountain pen other than the kit pens, so this is very new to me. I don't have any specialty tools for this kind of job either, so would need to consider that as well. For repairs to be sent out, I've looked at Richard Binder's website as a starting point, and it looks like he has about a 15-week turn around time. I'd rather not send something out for that long if I can avoid it.

 I'm looking for recommendations from anyone who cares to offer them, for either repairing myself, or sending out.

Thanks,


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 20, 2010)

The snorkles are a pain to fix and unless you have some experience with them it's better left to the experts . Check the fountain pen network www.fountainpennetwork.com . There are some guys there that do good work . Check in the Shaeffer forum .


----------



## penmaker56 (Jun 21, 2010)

My friend, Bert Heiserman, Pen Haven, Kensington, Md., specializes in repairing snorkels, and his turn around time is much shorter than Binders (when Sheaffer closed down their US factory, he got a lot of their parts). Email me and I will send you his information.


----------

